# Price dropped on 10 acre MO farm....$50,900 OBO



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Please forgive me for posting this over and over but I was afraid that some might not see I dropped the price on our MO farm.

These two thread give all the details...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=358056

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=357045

If I wasn't supposed to post again, please have the mods erase this post...

Here is a couple of sites dh has done on the farm...

http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/1042580.html

http://www.bulldozerdesign.110mb.com/


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I did want to add that we will be listing with a realtor in 3 weeks.


----------



## gizmoraleon (Mar 8, 2010)

It seems like you are very anxious to sell this property, and that you haven't had acceptable offers,(I have an amazing grasp of the obvious I know) I'm not sure of your situation, but i recently had to move from one end of the state to the other for work, and we were $30k upside down in our mortgage. we wanted to sell, but couldn't find anyone to buy outright, so we did a lease option through a title company, the rate they paid per month was the monthly mortgage amount plus the $10 title company fee to take care of all the payments and paperwork. this freed up our monthly income, and allows the buyer who started a new job in the area to get ready to qualify for the purchase within the time period (for us it is 24 months) I know you'd like to sell, but just having the mortgage payment taken care of is a big relief, and when done this way you can possibly qualify for a loan for your new place, as some lenders will not count the lease option mortgage payment against you. I can give more info if you want, let me know.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Actually the new place, signed on last week, is being financed by my inlaws, so it is good to go without any hassle. (Finding a place to rent is difficult with 7 children!) 

I wish we could do something such as that, but are unable to at this point. I spoke with someone today who felt we ought to have an easy sell, when placed on the market. I will move half the children up with dh soon and the other half will help me do the cosmetic repairs (paint and add some drywall) to place it on the market. The thing is, I want to be with my husband now, vs 2 months from now. 

Also I would rather offer a good deal to someone, vs adding the cost of a realtor and the few niceties. It is a nice farmette in a good quiet community. The house needs work, but for this price, you cannot go wrong.

Thank you for your offer though, it is much appreciated!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

All inquiries can be sent to [email protected]


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I wanted to add that I have spoke with the natural gas company. They stated that mandated work - issued by the state - required them to remove the meter, but that reinstall would not cost. However the cost to run the new pipe to the house also required would be covered by us. You would need to place the new shut off in the house if you want natural gas. 

(We have just used a propane tank - 100 lb outside of the kitchen) ((BLUSH))


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would be all over this, if it was close to London Ohio. MO is too far away and too warm for me. I hope you sell it soon.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you Danaus29!! I agree with the too warm part lately!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Does it have a shop? Some more interior pictures would be good too.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I have been working on interior pics tonight. Hoping dh can get them on his website this weekend. It does have a shop - A total mess right now, but concrete floor and second story. There is no front door - someone hit it before we moved in and knocked off that piece of wood, was chip board and not good. The South side has 2 (I believe, although may only be one) sliding door. We have never used it. I got some pics outside tonight but most turned out too dark. If you send a PM to the email addy... [email protected] I can send more pictures this weekend.

This house needs cosmetic work. We have the upstairs bathroom to finish wiring, I have to get a light for the middle of the room and above the med cabinet. The 2 bedrooms up here need lights and more outlets. Both have at least 1 outlet) We have 1 bedroom down stairs that needs fully wired and the bathroom could use an outlet or two. All other wiring is brand new in the last 2 years. The house - upstairs - needs drywall and insulation. 1 side of the roof leaks in the valley(roof is like a T), which is why the upper bathroom and 1 bedroom are not done yet. There is some staining on some of the ceilings on the addition and the room below the upper bedroom. These are from old leaks that we have fixed, just never kilzed and repainted.


----------

